# Living with IBS



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Once more. Thank you Jeffry Roberts for founding this site. Thank you all who contributes and shares.Without all of you life would be so much harder. I've learned to separate my spirit from the pain of IBS. It helps too. Trying to stay positive.Constantly researching and improving. It's not easy but as long as we can fight we are alive. So help us GOd.


----------

